# The Coding Institute-



## Julia Davenport (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone been to a confrence held by 'the coding institute?' If so, was it worth it? My boss is thinking about sending a coworker and myself, and he wants me to find out what I can about them first. It sounds great, but we have never heard of them.

Here is the email I got....

I am the Coding Institute's Conference Specialist, and I want to make sure you are aware of our upcoming Cardiology, Radiology, Oncology, Hematology, and Cardiovascular-Thoracic Surgery Coding and Reimbursement Conference in Denver, CO. It will be held at the beautiful Brown Palace Hotel & Spa, April 10-12.

I'd hate for you to miss out on the most up-to-date coding information from some of the most highly known speakers in these fields, such as Ray Cathey, Nikki Vendegna, Bruce Johnson, Sandy Giangreco, Sally Egleston, and Vicky O'Neil!

If you'd like to join us for our 2008 conference, which is worth up to 16 CEUs, please contact me at your earliest convenience in order to register at my reduced rates!! I can be reached by email at abbeyd@medville.com or directly at 251-625-1358.

I have also attached the agendas, so you'll know exactly how much knowledge you'll gain by attending these seminars.

Don't miss out on the most up-to-date coding information with the latest coding know how tips! 

*Please note that any discounts offered can only be redeemed through me and cannot be found online or with any other reps*

Please let me know if you need anything else or would like to register.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thanks,
Abbey Davis
Conference Specialist
Phone: 866-285-7214 or
Direct: 251-625-1358
Fax:   239-236-0317
Email: abbeyd@medville.com

*Note*  Ordering online can cause delays in processing your order, so please make sure you register, over the phone, or through fax/email, with Abbey in order to guarantee your reservation. I will also give you 6 MONTHS FREE, of any coding publication just for registering with me!!

However, if you do like to purchase online, please remember to enter my name, Abbey Davis, in the "How did you hear about us" section, which is the last box located in the Billing Information section.


----------

